# Meet Peep! [Princess Peep and Splinter]



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

Meet my darling babies Peep and Splinter! Peep is the gorgeous hooded rat and Splints is the black one with a splinter of white down her belly. =D


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

OH DEAR! Baby baby babies! You can even see their baby fuzz still there! I'm guessing they are female from the pictures? I could be wrong.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, so cute and tiny!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Very Cute Babies...  Brings Back Memories from about a month ago...lol... :lol:


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

awww. too too cute ! =)


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

aww thanks =D Yup they are just adorable. They're about two months old, and both girls (hopefully)


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

soooo cute. <33


----------

